# 6 Gallon Eclipse Guppy Tank



## spec v (Aug 8, 2008)

Thought I'd throw this out there for the perusal of the populous...my planted 6G that sits in my kids' room...It originally housed a male betta, but he died of old age a few weeks ago...I replaced him with a bevvy of guppies...really cool fish, all dudes, too  They are great algae eaters, for those who didn't know...this tank is absolutely SPOTLESS...it usually has a small hair algae issue, but not any more!

Flora: anubias barteri, anubias lanceolata, java fern, crypt blassi (not pictured)
Fauna: 5 Tequila Sunrise guppies (male)
Light: 1.5WPG, 9W Hagen Power Glow Plant Bulb (not stock), 9-10 hrs/day
Nutrients: Dose Flourish (NPK) , Excel (carbon), Trace (macro)
Filter media: Custom made, using Filter Floss and Filter Wool
Aeration: Rena 100 with airstone
Started: May 2007
Upcoming plans: Some grassy foreground plants, remove old fern leaves, add more mature java fern for rear ground, java moss.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Very nice and simple! 

I'd stick a black background on that tank, as it will calm the fishes a bit, and really bring out their colors, especially if they are yellow/orange as they appear to be.


----------



## spec v (Aug 8, 2008)

that's in the works...I'm getting one for my 10 gallon as well...

Thanks!

P.S. got any dwarf hair grass yet?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

spec v said:


> P.S. got any dwarf hair grass yet?


That's in the works too


----------

